# 5 color transfers soft feel? Does more color mean heavy feel



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Hello everyone I need a place that has good prices and soft feeling for five colors. Does having more colors make it have a thicker feel? Because I have samples from dowling graphics and it feels a little heavy.


----------



## jtufino (Jul 8, 2014)

Try Artistic impressions, They print photographic images on plastisol transfers. 
Transfers look and feel great on dark or white color T-shirts!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It really depends on the way the art is prepared and the supplier....I have some multi colour Dowling transfers and I think they are okay,,,,But my "okay" might not be the same as yours....


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

royster13 said:


> It really depends on the way the art is prepared and the supplier....I have some multi colour Dowling transfers and I think they are okay,,,,But my "okay" might not be the same as yours....


I got their samples and it was not good it peeled off. I did not try all of their samples with color but the one's I've tried were bad.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Itsallaboutp said:


> I got their samples and it was not good it peeled off. I did not try all of their samples with color but the one's I've tried were bad.


Dowling has been in business a long time and is a very large producer of stock transfers...I have used 1,000s over the years...As such your experience does not sound typical....I would talk to them and see they can help you out..


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

royster13 said:


> Dowling has been in business a long time and is a very large producer of stock transfers...I have used 1,000s over the years...As such your experience does not sound typical....I would talk to them and see they can help you out..


I just went and looked at some of them I noticed one felt a little heavy and some felt light. I don't have the paper anymore to see if they're different formulas. But the ones I just looked at are great


----------



## jtufino (Jul 8, 2014)

I am very happy with the results and would recommend to anybody looking for something new!


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

jtufino said:


> I am very happy with the results and would recommend to anybody looking for something new!


Is that from Dowling?


----------



## jtufino (Jul 8, 2014)

It is from a new company I found on here. Artistic Impressions ph:786.471.3123


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Itsallaboutp said:


> Hello everyone I need a place that has good prices and soft feeling for five colors. Does having more colors make it have a thicker feel? Because I have samples from dowling graphics and it feels a little heavy.


I'm not sure they print plastisol. They say they do but when I asked specifically for plastisol samples they sent me lithos which feel like having a piece of rubber on your shirt and they make me itch.


----------



## jtufino (Jul 8, 2014)

Call this company and have them sent you some samples like they did for me. Artistic Impressions ph:786.471.3123


----------

